# Touchscreen dead, need to unroot before filing insurance claim



## JamDog (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, I think I have a pretty unique issue, any advice is very much appreciated.

I woke up this morning and my touchscreen does not work at all. The phone boots up normally, but can't do anything else. I can boot into bootloader and recovery and scroll around with the volume buttons, so I think its purely a touchscreen issue.

I do have insurance, but I would like to unroot and restore to factory settings before I try to file an insurance claim. (I used Revolutionary to root and running a Liquid Smooth ROM)

I downloaded trter10's Auto Unroot tool , but I don't know if I'll be able to even use it without being able to access any of my phone settings.

Any advice? I'm pretty desperate at this point. Anybody have any experience with Verizon's insurance?


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Does the insurance cover water damage? If so I would just drop it in a glass of water, that ensures they have no way of booting the phone to see if you're rooted!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Way to promote insurance fraud.

Here the easiest way to unroot and don't need touchscreen

http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/418539-thunderbolt-root-unroot-thread.html

I have used this many times. Seen to many issues with these one touch root and unroot over the years. Just follow the instructions and you'll be fine.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

How is it fraud if the phone is already busted???


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

Doesn't matter is you're rooted for insurance. Its only an issue for warranty claims.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

polo4life said:


> How is it fraud if the phone is already busted???


Oh I don't know because your purposely doing wilful damage to hide something. I wonder why my deductible is so hi.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Oh I don't know because your purposely doing wilful damage to hide something. I wonder why my deductible is so hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


hahaha whatever you say


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Plus the mods don't allow talk of wilful damage to do an insurance claim.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamDog (Oct 28, 2011)

dsr13 said:


> Doesn't matter is you're rooted for insurance. Its only an issue for warranty claims.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I sort of figured this might be the case since the insurance claim doesn't actually go through Verzion. Have you tried this before? Can anyone else confirm? Thanks!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Willing to risk it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

